# Meet and greet with mbrucem in Eden Prairie MN



## mbrucem (May 29, 2017)

To any M3OC members in Minneapolis/St. Paul area (or who want to drive here):

I will bring my Model 3 to the Original Pancake House in Eden Prairie, MN this Sunday (1/7/2018) from 9 - 10:30

If you want to come see the car, come on by! Model 3, Midnight Silver Metallic, Long Range Battery, PUP, EAP.

** Please respect that I will not be giving rides (even for money), so please don't ask. I certainly won't let people drive her. Depending on weather, I might let some people sit in her, but I am an non-smoker and would not let a smoker in (not judging). Also, if I do let someone in, no shoes (we do live in MN, right?). Not trying to be mean, but I am trying to protect the car.**

This could be a great opportunity to meet other passionate Tesla owners (current & future) or just passionate people.

Hope to meet some new friends there!!


----------



## mbrucem (May 29, 2017)

This post seems to have been moved around a bit, so just sending it again. Hope all in Mpls and surrounding areas can make it!!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

mbrucem said:


> This post seems to have been moved around a bit, so just sending it again.


sorry - I can't be trusted at 5am


----------



## mbrucem (May 29, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> sorry - I can't be trusted at 5am


Who can? Either means you are up early and coffee has not kicked in, or you have been up all night and, well, you know.


----------



## HughManatee (Jan 26, 2017)

Well darn, i just saw this. Been trying to meet up with a model 3 in the twin cities (i live in St. Paul). I'll keep my eyes open for another chance!


----------



## Eric Frost (Jul 26, 2017)

mbrucem said:


> To any M3OC members in Minneapolis/St. Paul area (or who want to drive here):
> 
> I will bring my Model 3 to the Original Pancake House in Eden Prairie, MN this Sunday (1/7/2018) from 9 - 10:30
> 
> ...


If you ever want to do something like this again I own a business at 24th and Nicollet with a sizeable parking lot. I'd be happy to host a meet and greet event and provide coffee and Glam Doll donuts! Thanks.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

Seems like Tesla should have one here for the Super Bowl....


----------



## mbrucem (May 29, 2017)

DC Rules said:


> Seems like Tesla should have one here for the Super Bowl....


Not sure they need the advertising... but like the idea! There is a guy renting Teslas 92 day minimum for $300/day). I was told that I could rent mine for $1000/day for the Super Bowl. Uh.... no thanks. I would drive it down there and park in a roped off area so people can see it (they would need to find the spot and protection).


----------



## mbrucem (May 29, 2017)

Eric Frost said:


> If you ever want to do something like this again I own a business at 24th and Nicollet with a sizeable parking lot. I'd be happy to host a meet and greet event and provide coffee and Glam Doll donuts! Thanks.


Glad to. Glam Doll donuts rock. Direct message me and if there is interest, would be glad to come down for a while. Could you imagine doing it around the Super Bowl? Let me know!


----------

